# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ύπνος!

## ivi

παιδεια καλημερα σας! εχω ενα θεματακι με τον υπνο του μικρου μου παπαγαλακου!!γενικα μπορω να πω κοιμαται φυσιολογικες ωρες.. 21.30 με 8 συνηθως.. γενικα ομως επειση ειναι μικρο το σπιτι μου πρεπει και γω πανω κατω να κοιμαμαι νωρις για να μην μενει ξυπνιο! οταν εχω κοσμο ομως τι γινεται?γιατι συνηθως οταν πρεπει να ασχοληθω με θεματα της σχολης καθομαι μεχρι πολυ αργα (3 ή 4 το πρωι)!! εκτος αυτο οταν κοιμαμαι γενικα αργα λογω του οτι δεν μπορω να παω για υπνο απο τις 9 το πουλι μενει ξυπνιο... τι προβλημα μπορει να δημιουργησει αυτο?οταν κοιμαμαι μεχρι το μεσημερι κοιμαται και αυτο... τι μπορω να κανω εκτος απο το να κοιμαμαι απο τις 9????βοηθηστε με!!

----------


## vas

Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις το κλουβί του παπαγάλου σου σε ένα μέρος που απο τη μία να περνάς αρκετές ώρες αλλά να μην είναι και τόσο χρήσιμο έτσι ώστε το βράδυ να μπορείς να κλείνεις τα φώτα και να το αφήνεις?Εγώ όταν είχα το μικρό στο δωμάτιό μου(που ήμουν τις περισσότερες ώρες μέσα) κατα τισ 9 και κάτι έκλεινα τα φώτα -φρόντιζα να έχω διαβάσει απο πριν- και το μόνο φως που άφηνα ήταν του υπολογιστή-και τον είχα χωρίς φωνή βέβαια- δεν έδειχνε να το πειράζει,κοιμόταν...Εκτός απο ειδικές περιπτώσεις που έτυχε 2-3 φορές να γαβγίσει ο σκύλος ή να ακουστεί τίποτα απ'έξω.Αυτό όμως γινόταν ελάχιστες φορές οπότε δεν είχαμε πρόβλημα,το θέμα είναι το γενικό σύνολο,όχι οι αναποδιές που μπορεί να μας τύχουν 1-2-3 φορές..όλοι μας νομίζω λίγο πολύ έχουμε αργήσει να κλείσουμε τα φώτα για να κοιμηθούν οι παπαγάλοι κάποια φορά,είτε απο αφηρημάδα είτε επειδή κάναμε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα που δεν έπερνε διακοπή.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ τα καναρίνια τα έχω στο σαλόνι και όταν πέφτουν για ύπνο κατά τις 8-9 τα σκεπάζω με σκούρο ύφασμα και μετά ανάβω κανονικά τα φώτα και βάζω πχ τηλεόραση (όχι διαπασών εννοείται!) και κοιμούνται μια χαρά! Όταν κοιμάμαι νωρίς (σπάνια) ή λείπω, απλώς δεν τα σκεπάζω και κοιμούνται κανονικά.
Απλώς αν τα αφήσω με πανί για ύπνο, το πρωί βάζω ένα ξυπνητήρι κατά τις 8 για να τα ξεσκεπάσω και ξανακοιμάμαι, ή απλώς αφαιρώ το πανί ό,τι ώρα είναι να πέσω για ύπνο, ώστε να συνεχίσουν  να κοιμούνται στο σκοτάδι και να ξυπνήσουν κανονικά από το πρωινό φως (γι' αυτό δεν κλείνω πατζούρια στο σαλόνι). 
Όταν έχεις κόσμο, πιστεύω πάλι μπορείς να το σκεπάζεις τις ώρες που θα κοιμόταν έτσι κι αλλιώς, και αργά η γρήγορα θα κοιμηθεί κι ας ακούει ομιλίες. Άλλο να ακούει απλώς, κι άλλο να βλέπει φώτα και ανθρώπους μες στα μεσάνυχτα!!   :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ηβη μην στεναχωριεσαι!Πανω κατω ολοι αντιμετωπιζουμε παρομοιο προβλημα(εκτος αν ζουμε σε επαυλη που δεν εχουμε θεμα με τα δωματια.....  ::  ).
Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι οπως συνηθισει το καθε πουλακι!!Για παραδειγμα εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοπαρει το κοκατιλ μου τη Φροσω, επειδη το ειχα τις πρωτες μερες στο δωματιο για να το προσεχω, αν κοιμοταν λιγο αργοτερα, θα συμπληρωνε υπνο το πρωι, αφου εγω θα ειχα σκοταδι στο δωματιο μεχρι να σηκωθω!!
Επισης οταν εχεις κοσμο στο σπιτι, αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να το βαλεις στο υπνοδωματιο(αν εχεις ξεχωριστο δωματιο απο το σαλονι δλδ), αλλιως αν πρεπει να μενει στο σαλονι δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα να κοιμηθει κ λιγο αργοτερα!Αν παλι δεις οτι αρχιζει να νυσταζει, απομακρυνε το οσο ειναι δυνατον απο τη "φασαρια", σκεπασε το με ενα πανι κ αυτο θα κοιμηθει σιγουρα!
Ειδικα οταν προκειται για στιγμες που εισαι μονη σου στο σπιτι κ μπορει να εισαι ξυπνια μεχρι αργα, ακομα κ με ανοιχτη τηλεοραση, Η/Υ, αν το σκεπαζεις με πανι κ εχεις λιγο χαμηλα την ενταση δε θα το ανησυχεις!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Πάρης όταν είμαι σπίτι είναι στο σταντ στο καθιστικό.Όταν έρθει η ώρα ύπνου τον πάω στο υπνοδωμάτιο και κλείνω την πόρτα.Εκεί είναι και το κλουβί του που περνάει τις ώρες του όταν λείπω.Τα Gouldian τα έχω στο καθιστικό.Όταν νυχτώσει τα σκεπάζω με ένα πανί και κοιμούνται μια χαρά ακόμα και όταν έχω κόσμο στο σπίτι.Το βράδυ τα ξεσκεπάζω ειδικά τώρα που ξημερώνει νωρίς για να ξυπνούν φυσιολογικά με το φως της ημέρας.Όταν έχω άδεια τα ξεσκεπάζω όταν πάω για ύπνο.

----------


## ivi

παιδεια κατ'αρχας να σας ευχαριστησω ολους πολυ για τις συμβουλες!! αυτο με το σκουρο πανι δεν το δοκιμασα παρα μονο μια φορα που εβαλα ενα ανοιχτοχρομο σεντονι και αρχισε να φωναζει!!θα βαλω ενα μαυρο πανι να δω τι θα κανει.. ακομα και αν δυσανασχετει να το αφησω λετε??να το βαζω καθε βραδυ μεχρι να το συνηθησει???

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπορεις στην αρχη να μην το σκεπαζεις εντελως!Δοκιμασε να το ριξεις μονο απο τη μια πλευρα, αν βλεπεις οτι δυσανασχετει, ισα ισα για να το συνηθισει!Οταν θα αρχισεις να το βγαζεις απο το κλουβακι του μπορεις να το εχεις διπλα για να το περιεργαζεται!Να καταλαβει οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο....
Σιγα σιγα θα το συνηθισει λογικα!Πηγαινε με τα νερα του, οσο αντεχει!

----------


## vagelis76

Πρέπει να το συνηθήσει αλιώς το πουλί θα γίνει "ζόμπυ".....  ::  
Ίσως δε του καλόρθει στην αρχή αλλα μετά θα ίσως στο ζητάει κιόλας....και καλύτερα να το μάθει τώρα που είναι νωρίς.Τον σκεπάζει όσο είσαι εκεί και αν έχεις σκοπό να ξυπνήσεις αργα το μεσημέρι...πρίν πάς για υπνο του ξεσκεπάζεις τουλάχιστον κάποια πλευρά ωστέ να βλέπει το πρωί να φάει και να ασχοληθεί με τα παιχνίδια του.....αν δε το κάνεις αυτό,θα πάς στο άλλο ακρο...θα έχις ένα "κοιμισμένο" πουλί....  ::

----------


## ivi

παιδεια γεια σας!! χθες το βραδυ εβαλα στο πλαι του κλουβιου ενα μαυρο ζακετακι για να δω πως θα αντιδρασει με το χρωμα... δεν φανηκε να τον ενοχλει.. το μεσημερι που βγηκε απο το κλουβι πηγε και το περιεργαζοταν... τωρα πρεπει απλα να βρω ενα σχετικα μεγαλο σκουρο πανι γιατι δεν εχω κατι που να καλυπτει εστω το πανω μερος του κλουβιου...θα βαλω και σημερα το βραδυ τη ζακετα και θα καλυψω λιγο περισσοτερο μερος στο πλαι του κλουβιου...σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!

----------

